# Samsung SyncMaster B2430H => gute wahl?



## Drunken Corpse (16. September 2010)

moin, moin.
da nun seit 6 jahren mein 17''er von schneider seine dienste für mich  verrichtet hat (er funktioniert dennoch noch^^) würde ich mir nun  langsam mal einen größeren zulegen. ich habe mir den 
*
Samsung SyncMaster B2430H*

ausgesucht da er in meinen preissegment liegt und im PCGH-test  überraschend gut (<2,0) abgeschnitten hat. Die H-version wegen HDMI  anschluss.

nutzen werde ich in für alles, vorallem gaming.

hat jemand erfahrung damit?

ich würde gerne meinen "alten" als zweitmonitor betreiben, kann es zu komplikationen kommen?

schonmal danke

mfg.: DC 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Drunken Corpse (19. September 2010)

mmmhh..schade das noch keiner helfen konnte....

kann denn wenigstens jemand nen anderen vorschlag machen?

zurzeit hab ich noch 2 weitere in ausblick:

*Samsung P2450H 61 cm (24 Zoll) Full-HD TFT-Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, Reaktionszeit 2ms) schwarz*


=> wobei in rezessionen geschrieben wird das er brummt?

oder den 

G2420HDBL von Benq welcher allerdings keinen HDMI-anschluss hat

also er sollte nicht mehr als 250€ kosten von 24'' wäre ich angetan, HDMI sollte er auch haben.

mfg.: DC


----------



## AchtBit (22. September 2010)

Ich hab das 23" Modell und kann nichts negatives sagen. Brummen tut er nicht. Das Kabel ist schlechte Quali, sonst top.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (22. September 2010)

alles klar

den

Samsung SM BX2450 60,96 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

hab ich mir auch noch ausgeguckt....

kann jemand daszu was sagen?

mfg.: DC


----------



## Janny (22. September 2010)

Zum P2450H kann ich zwar nicht's genaueres sagen, aber ich hab das 23" Modell.
Wie von Samsung gewohnt ein Super Monitor, läuft ruhig und einwandfrei, super verarbeitung, klasse Bild. 

Der SM BX2450 sieht auch interessant aus, wobei mir der Fuß nicht gefällt, sieht so nach "kleiderständer-optik" aus, naja Geschmackssache.

Hab mal gegoogelt, aber 'n wirklichen Test dazu hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## DerDachDecker (23. September 2010)

beim p2450 spiegelt sich die das bild am innen rand des monitors. brummen tut er bei mir nicht, nun ja es gibt ganz selten mal corona effekte, wenn man die reaktionszeit des monitors auf "fastest" stellt, (2x leicht gemerkt in halben jahr), ansonsten besteht das gehäuse des p2450h aus klavierlack


----------



## Drunken Corpse (23. September 2010)

oha.. die auswahl ist eben immer so riesig.
kann jemand ne empfehlung zu nem moni geben welcher sich mit meinen kriterien überschneidet?

den sm bx2450 hab ich wegen der LED technik noch mit reingenommen.

ich weis das es da auch einen von BENQ gibt für 180€ aber ....  BENQ eben (weis nicht ob die in anderen bereichen besser sind als im damaligen handybereich^^)

@dachdecker: ist das eine empfehlung oder ein review?!^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## Janny (23. September 2010)

DerDachDecker schrieb:


> beim p2450 spiegelt sich die das bild am innen rand des monitors.



Stört dich das ?
Also mir ist das noch garnicht aufgefallen, bis du's jetzt gesagt hast.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. September 2010)

nen LG ich kenn aber den Preis nicht
LG Flatron W2452V
Kein dummes 16-9 driss
ist auch schwer zu bekommen,weil teure 16-10 herstellung stattdessen den markt mit billigen 16-9 (bei der produktion)geräten vollstopfen.
die quittung kommt noch.
ein samsung 
Samsung SyncMaster 2443BW, 24" hab ich noch gefunden


----------



## Drunken Corpse (26. September 2010)

der letztere samsung ist auch nicht schelcht.... hm....

engere auswahl sind aber dennoch SM BX2450 (LED)
und der *Samsung SyncMaster B2430H* (gut im PCGH test abgeschnitten, jedoch wenige rezessionen....)

mfg.: DC


----------



## thüro (27. September 2010)

Hey Drunken Corpse, 

bin durch deinen Thread hier auf den von dir besagten Samsung SyncMAster 2430H gestoßen und muss ssagen, der bietet alles, was ich so bräuchte.
Werd mir den wohl auch zulegen (bei Mindfactory z.Zt. ca. 207 euronen).

Leider gibts wenig Rezession, aber er hat gut bei PCGH abgeschnitten, dass persönl. reicht mir auch.

Hast du noch was zu dem Monitor rausgefunden?

MfG Der Thüro


----------



## Drunken Corpse (27. September 2010)

nö noch nichts weiter....

werde mir warscheinlich den LED holen (zwecks stromsparen und so), oder doch den 2430?^^

ich hab kein plan^^ naja hab noch 2 wochen zum überlegen, bzw. habt ihr noch 2 wochen mir bei meiner entscheidung zu helfen^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## Drunken Corpse (11. Oktober 2010)

so ich muss hier nochma reinreisen da ich nun langsam mal sammelbestellung machen möchte....

meine erste frage:

braucht man den überhaupt einen LED Moni?
ein bekannter sagte für ihn ist die beste größe zum zocken ein 22er, andere meinen so groß wie geht (sitze 70-80cm weg; bei filmen weiter)
ich hab mich in den samsungs festgebissen. jemand schlecht erfahrung damit?

die 3 immer noch^^

Samsung P2450H 61 cm Full-HD TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 60,9 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Samsung Syncmaster B2430H 61 cm Widescreen TFT-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

bitte macht euch mal die mühe und klärt mich mal pber die mase auf die amazon da angibt


der LED ist mit 74cm breite angegeben der p2450 mit 58cm...
beide haben die (fast) gleiche höhe, da frag ich mich wo die 24 zoll hin sind^^

schnmal danke

mfg.: DC

edit: grade noch den entdeckt

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...UTF8&coliid=I3UMRVCYV6RH2U&colid=5OH1GUNJF4DZ

Edit II:

hier noch einer mit TV tuner (was ich sehr passend finden würde)

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMa...UTF8&coliid=I3PKBFO2JY633B&colid=5OH1GUNJF4DZ

rezensionen stimmen auch (spricht was gegen den) dann würde ich mir nämlich diesen holen^^)

mfg.: DC


----------



## Semih91 (12. Oktober 2010)

Schau dir bei Mindfactory meine Bewertung an, vllt hilft dir das weiter 
Hab den BX2450, mehr brauch ich dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich schließe mich Semih91 an. 

Der BX2450 ist ein sehr guter Monitor. Wir haben ihn durch Unreal Tournament I und Quake geprügelt. Keine Schlieren oder Probleme! 

Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen!


----------



## Drunken Corpse (12. Oktober 2010)

hab mir nun den p240lhd bestellt welcher morgen oder übermorgen eintreffen wird. danach gibts ne evtl. ne kleine review^^

aber da das ein p2450 mit tv tuner ist wird er schon nicht verkehrt sein.
und wenn der nichts ist wirds dasnn der bx2450^^ hab ja 14 tage probezeit

mfg.: DC


----------



## Der Stuhl (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab mir vor einer Woche den BX2450 gekauft
Ich kann nur sagen: Einfach nur klasse! Großes Bild, geiler Kontrast und die Farben sind im Vergleich zu anderen Bildschirmen um Klassen besser

Auch wenn er etwas teuer ist...es lohnt sich aufjedenfall!

Der Rahmen und der Fuß (welcher übrings auch sehr gut aus sieht) sind sehr anfällig für Staub und Fingerabrdrücke ...aber mit dem mitgelieferten Staubtuch is das kein Problem

Wollte mir anfangs auch erst den P2450 holen...zu dem kann ich aber nichts sagen(soll allerdings auch sehr gut sein)

MfG Der Stuhl


----------



## Drunken Corpse (13. Oktober 2010)

danke für eure tips
das mit den fingern hast du warscheinlich fast überall, da oft hochglanz/klavierlack daruf ist... aber was solls^^

mfg.: DC


----------



## Semih91 (13. Oktober 2010)

@Stuhl:
Das mit dem Staub hat sich bei mir zwar noch nciht bemerkbar gemacht, aber beim Fuß ist dies definitiv der Fall mit den Abdrücken. Ansonsten hab ich keine Abdrücke gehabt. Und teuer ist es auch nciht, ich bitte dich


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2010)

Vergleicht doch einfach mal die Preise auf Geizhals.at Österreich

Das mit den Abdrücken am Fuß stimmt zwar, aber wer betatscht auch schon die ganze Zeit den Fuß? 

Rein technisch gesehen ist der BX2450 ein sehr guter Monitor. Wir haben bis jetzt noch keine Mängel oder so entdecken können.


----------



## Semih91 (14. Oktober 2010)

Naja 250€uronen sind auch net der Oberburner für solch ein geilen Monitor 
Natürlich jemand, der mit sienem Monitor 69 macht


----------

